# Generics



## mimo (3. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Typisierung und hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Vielleicht bin ich auch gerade etwas betriebsblind..

Also folgende Situation:
Ich habe eine Klasse „Plugin“
	public class Plugin<E>{
	}

Jetzt versuche ich, eine Collection dieser Klasse an einen Kostruktor zu übergeben

	Collection<Plugin<ILimsImport>>  plugins = LimsImportRegistry.getInstance().getPlugins().values();

	new WizardExtension(plugins);

Der Kostruktor sieht wie folgt aus

	public WizardExtension(Collection<Plugin<?>> plugins)

Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass Eclipse meckert und den Konstruktor ändern möchte in

	public WizardExtension(Collection<Plugin<ILimsImport>> plugins)

… wo liegt hier mein Denkfehler?

Konfiguration:
Eclipse Indigo
Compiler 1.6
Windows 7 64bit

Dank und Gruß

MIMO

EDIT: Fehler -> The constructor WizardExtension(Collection<Plugin<ILimsImport>>) is undefined


----------



## bygones (3. Jan 2012)

generics sind tricky...


```
public WizardExtension(Collection<? extends Plugin<?>> plugins)
```


----------



## mimo (3. Jan 2012)

Danke, hat geholfen...

Nach ein wenig Nachdenken hab ich jetzt auch die Logik dahinter verstanden...

Seltsam fand ich aber auch, dass der Compiler beim Erstellen des Kostruktors nicht schon gemeckert hat. Daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Syntax ok war.


----------

